# emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy

## fonzie_ITA

Ciao,

ho questo problema:

```

# emerge -avDu world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy ">=x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6[svg]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 (Change USE: +svg)

(dependency required by "net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.3.8" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

```

Qualcuno mi puo' spiegare ?

----------

## Scen

Devi attivare la flag USE "svg" per l'ebuild x11-libs/cairo.

----------

## fonzie_ITA

ma perchè ?

prima non me lo chiedeva ......

----------

## Scen

 *fonzie_ITA wrote:*   

> ma perchè ?
> 
> prima non me lo chiedeva ......

 

Perchè lo richiede net-analyzer/rrdtool-1.3.8:

```

...

RDEPEND="

...   >=x11-libs/cairo-1.4.6[svg]

...

```

Prima non te lo chiedeva perchè (suppongo) avevi installato una versione precedente che non conteneva tale restrizione.

----------

